# Beretta 3032 Grips



## BuckeyeNation (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new to forum and from Ohio. I am looking for grips for a Beretta 3032 ( Looking for pink/pearl ) for the wife! 

THANKS


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Altamont Company - Beretta < Link

I couldn't find pink ivory, but the ivory w/ rose looks very nice.


----------



## BuckeyeNation (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Denner!


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

BuckeyeNation said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to forum and from Ohio. I am looking for grips for a Beretta 3032 ( Looking for pink/pearl ) for the wife!
> 
> THANKS


If you do find a set of grips, buy a set or 2 of safety spring/plungers. They will go flying when you take the left side grip off.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Bhoffman said:


> If you do find a set of grips, buy a set or 2 of safety spring/plungers. They will go flying when you take the left side grip off.


Yes they will. Before removing the grip, put the gun in a BIG ziploc baggie. Or any kind of flexible transparent plastic "something". You get the idea.
Probably it doesn't need to big enough for both you AND the gun to crawl inside.

It's up to you. 
Wrestle with that damned plastic container.
Crawl around on the floor hunting for those damned little pieces.

Your call. :mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Bhoffman said:


> If you do find a set of grips, buy a set or 2 of safety spring/plungers. They will go flying when you take the left side grip off.


NOT necessarily! I carry a Beretta 3032, 'Alley Cat' as a BUG. At least twice a year I remove the grips in order to completely clean the frame. IF you don't pull out too far on the safety lever, that little spring won't come flying off. If you're worried about this, or don't quite have the knack, put a towel over your head and work in close to your chest while you're moving the safety lever around.

Yes, when I first started working on my own 3032 I lost a spring, or two; but after awhile I learned how to get the grips off without moving the grip panel too far out from the frame. Somewhere around here I've got a few extra springs and a set of grip screws for this Beretta; but, it's been at least six or seven years since I've needed to use any of them.

What I'm wondering about is whether or not you're more concerned about making a, 'fashion statement' than you are about accuracy and functionality? The Beretta 3032 is a tough little gun to shoot straight; and slippery grips make things a whole lot tougher. In my opinion Pearce Grips makes the best one piece (wrap-around) grip for the 3032. Personally, I couldn't hit, 'dingus' with the slippery plastic, two piece, factory grips that this pistol comes with. Using the Pearce, soft rubber, wrap-around grip I'm able to skillfully and consistently use my Beretta, 'Alley Cat' all the way out to 12 to 15 yards.

(Just saying!) :smt002

Pearce Grips

NOTES:

(1) You will need to use a Dremel Tool in order to rout out the area in front of the new (longer) safety lever. It's a one minute job for someone who knows what he's doing with a Dremel Tool. In the alternative I believe - but have never tried - an X-Acto knife blade could be used to do the same thing.

(2) The outstanding advantage of using a Beretta 3032 as a backup pistol is that the extra wide backstrap creates the tactile sensation of using another full-size pistol after you've actually transitioned down to a much smaller gun.

(3) Yes! I, also, use Pearce magazine grip extenders on my 3032, 'Alley Cat'. 
http://www.pearcegrip.com/Products/Beretta/PG-380


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

*Glock Doctor *- What is the trick to taking the left side grip without moving the safety out?

The long safety extends over the grip and I had to lift upward to get the grip off/out.

If there is a better way, I would like to know.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Bhoffman said:


> *Glock Doctor *- What is the trick to taking the left side grip without moving the safety out?
> 
> The long safety extends over the grip and I had to lift upward to get the grip off/out.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll do what I can: I use Pearce, 'wraparound' soft rubber grips on my Beretta AlleyCat. First, I disconnect the right side grip panel. This frees up the grip and allows me to work it from the front of the pistol. After removing the left panel screws I, very carefully, (and slowly) lift my, 'long lever' safety up AT A 45 DEGREE ANGLE. Then I pull the entire grip off the frame, and gently push the safety lever back into a flush fit with the frame - Where it stays until I either completely remove it for cleaning, or return the grip to the frame. (Which can be accomplished with exactly the same procedure only, this time, in reverse direction.)










(I've owned this BUG, 'forever'. Shoot it a little, and carry it a lot. Note the dremelled out area for the longer safety lever.)


----------

